# Gigging with a new band tomorrow night.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't even know the name of the band, and have never met any of the band members.

It's a party at a private camp ground. I've spoken to the guitarist twice over the phone. Emailed me about a dozen of the song titles they do to see if I'd be interested. They play some original material as well. My wife thinks I'm nuts to just want to set up, meet the band and hope they remember to shout out keys to me. Hopefully a lot of fun. Could be a disaster. I do however like the gigs that keep the adrenaline flowing. Drool


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Been there, done that, lived to tell the tale...and keep going back. Joined a band that way once or thrice, too. Go for it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

